# Headed to the Keys!



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm going to be heading down to Cudjoe Key and wanted to know if there were areas around there that are fairly fishy? I will have access to a small 18' twin vee. What patterns should i take with me. I plan to take a 8 weight setup.

Thanks!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Matt, check out hjorgan at link:







Headed the KEYS! Lots of good info. Also







Florida Keys Bound,







Planning a FL Keys Vacation Need Advice,  Keys in the morning Cya !, Looking for captain in Marathon, Christmas in the Keys, The keys with no reservations, 

Have a great time!!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

When are you headed down? I'll be in Summerland Key this weekend and could give you some pointers.


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

My parents have a house in Cudjoe Gardens and we have been fishing cudjoe for quite awhile. I don't have as much experience on the flats there because my family isn't as in to fly fishing as me. There are some great patch reefs on the ocean side and you can chum up cero mackerel, snapper, etc. They are lots of fun especially if your boat can't get real shallow. You can easily find good spots on charts and trial and error. There are some flats ocean side just off the mangroves outside SE of the Cudjoe Bay and also off the island south west of Cudjoe Bay. If you head towards the gulf side under the bridge the water gets skinny but a short dive it will get deeper once you hit the gulf. There are some flats there that I have seen people polling on and tarpon fishing im pretty sure. There are some great guides out of cudjoe that a few trips with them would surely help, I have fished with Andrew Tipper, Last Cast Chaters (not the one in destin) He is great, although it is Tarpon season so he could be booked. Just my 2 cents


----------

